# Digicrafts 3D Web Gallery plugins for Lightroom.



## tsangwailam (Jul 9, 2010)

Digicrafts is one of the leading developer for Lightroom web gallery plugins. All gallery plugins compatible with Lightroom 2.x and 3.x.

*Rotation Gallery*
Rotation Gallery is a plug-ins for Adobe Lightroom which allow making instant gallery. Now photographers can make their own Rotation Gallery without using Flash. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click from the interface to create a gallery. And that's it!

http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/LightroomRotationGallery

[img width=6'' height=342]http://digicrafts.com.hk/components/assets/product/lrproduct/LRRotationGallery/description.jpg[/img]




*Tile 3D Gallery*
Tile 3D Gallery is a plug-ins for Adobe Lightroom which allow making instant gallery. Now photographers can make their own stylish 3D tile gallery without using Flash. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click from the interface to create a gallery. And that's it!
http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/LightroomTile3DGallery

[img width=6'' height=342]http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/assets/product/lrproduct/LRTile3D/description1'.jpg[/img]




*Foto Flow Gallery*
Fotoflow Gallery is powered by PhotoFlip and ThumbLister CS. It provided a navigation menu with prefect sliding effect and unique touch control. Now photographers can make their own stylish photo flipping gallery without using Flash. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click from the interface to create a gallery. And that's it!
http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/LightroomFotoFlowGallery

[img width=6'' height=342]http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/assets/product/lrproduct/LRFotoFlow/description1'.jpg[/img]




*PageTurn Gallery*
PageTurn 3D Gallery is a plug-ins for Adobe Lightroom which allow making instant gallery. Now photographers can make their own 3D PageTurn gallery without using Flash. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click from the interface to create a gallery. And that's it!

http://www.digicrafts.com.hk/components/LightroomPageTurn3DGallery

[img width=6'' height=355]http://digicrafts.com.hk/components/assets/product/lrproduct/LRPageTurn3D/description1'.jpg[/img]






More products, you can visit www.digicrafts.com.hk/components
Or, you can follow us on Twitter. twitter.com/digicrafts


----------

